# Microsoft make .NET opensource



## sam0016 (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't think Microsoft would do this, I thought they where a bit anti open source. What do you think of it?

Source:
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/11/12/net-core-is-open-source.aspx


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 14, 2014)

They are anti open source, but they have no choice. Times when Microsoft had monopoly for everything IT related are gone.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 14, 2014)

sam0016 said:


> What do you think of it?


... that they are doing what they think is good for their business, that it is in their best interest to let talented people all over the world contribute to their growth. It's as simple as that.


----------

